# REVO VS APR Flash



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm going to be re-flashing my car to stage II soon. I currently have GIAC software and was going to switch to APR. The dyno charts look pretty convincing on the APR side. However I was intrigued by the REVO thread that was started earlier today. I'm on their website now, and they don't seem to have any definite numbers, charts or examples. 

My question is to anyone who has purchased a REVO software flash, what they think of the flash and if by chance they have data. And as per APR customers, how happy they are with there flash. APR fully loaded can be a bit expensive for software IMO.


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

EDIT: 

Also any pros or cons of the software you've purchased would be appreciated  

TIA!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

why not stick with GIAC?


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

Pretarion said:


> why not stick with GIAC?


 From what I can see on their website, they don't offer a stage II flash. Also the gains on the original flash aren't as high as those claimed on APR and REVO's websites. 

Although I have no data to support it in my own use, higher numbers make me happy :facepalm:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I have APR fully loaded stage II file and I like it. If you get it on sale it's not too bad, especially since you have a lot of functionality accessible through the cruise control stalk without needing a separate device. The flip side is that with something like the Revo select tool you can adjust things on your own and get the most out of your tune for your given conditions. Just my $.02


----------



## ApexAudi (Nov 23, 2011)

TBomb said:


> I have APR fully loaded stage II file and I like it. If you get it on sale it's not too bad, especially since you have a lot of functionality accessible through the cruise control stalk without needing a separate device. The flip side is that with something like the Revo select tool you can adjust things on your own and get the most out of your tune for your given conditions. Just my $.02


 Ya I like the idea of simplicity. This is why APR sounds nice. However if the Revo select tool is very user friendly, and provides similar gains, then it sounds pretty damn decent.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

all the tunes get around the same power, but the REVO SPS thingy lets you turn up boost, timing, or fuel when you add supporting mods like meth or a FMIC or something. Locally, REVO and Uni dyno the highest and APR dynos the lowest. :banghead:


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I don't think you can go wrong with either one. Hard to find anyone saying anything negative about either one... unless you count Dave, who will tell you that Jesus recommends APR.


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

I have REVO tuning and I'm overall very happy with the performance. My only issue is specifically with hard acceleration from a stop where the second gear shift of the DSG seems to be too early in the torque curve. Also - In this scenario, 2nd gear is a hard sort of jolting shift that I don't experience it in any other driving scenario. If I'm in "S" shift mode on the DSG, the behavior doesn't appear, torque versus shifting points is smoother and more appropriate.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Zetetic said:


> I have REVO tuning and I'm overall very happy with the performance. My only issue is specifically with hard acceleration from a stop where the second gear shift of the DSG seems to be too early in the torque curve. Also - In this scenario, 2nd gear is a hard sort of jolting shift that I don't experience it in any other driving scenario. If I'm in "S" shift mode on the DSG, the behavior doesn't appear, torque versus shifting points is smootherr and more appropriate.


 Driving in "D" will do that to you  Drive in "M" and pick your shift points. It's not really an ECU tune issue, just how the DSG is programmed to operate.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

MisterJJ said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with either one. Hard to find anyone saying anything negative about either one... unless you count Dave, who will tell you that Jesus recommends APR.


 Big talk from the guy who has never bothered trying to understand the differences in how they're tuned.


----------



## mre_2011 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've driven 2011 A3s with the GIAC and APR Stage I and both are great. I drove GIAC on a dealer demo car, but when it was time to do my own, I went with APR simply because I like the ease of use and their reputation. In terms of driveability I think the the APR feels better, but that could be the difference between the fact the demo car was FWD and mine is AWD. The best way that I can describe the APR tune is that it feels like stock has been dialed up - you would never know this is an aftermarket tune unless you know what the stock A3 drives like. Before the tune, I liked my A3, now I love it.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

Revo stage one here. Very happy with purchase. Went with it over apr for main reason is my mechanic is a revo dealer. Wating for brown van for exhaust to come next wednesday and will go to stage two. Honestly I dont see how these differ by much, as they all should bring car alive. My car is a daily driver so not trying to qualify going to work. -).


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've had APR for almost five years on two different cars: B7 A4 2.0T FSI and now my current ride with the TSI engine. I love it for the simplicity. I don't even have multiple programs, I just run the 93 file static. Even when I travel outside of 93 octane availability (about once a year for 6 days, roughly 4 tank fulls on 91), I've never had any issues with it. Now if I did travel where it wasn't available often, I would get the 91 program, but the APR software allows the ECU to adjust timing when it needs to and I've never seen any negative behavior running the 93 program on 91 during that one time a year on either car.


----------

